# Apple Music Store Ads



## kendall (Apr 28, 2003)

About as souless as they come.

http://www.apple.com/music/ads/

For those who though the Switch Ads were pathetic, you ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## dave17lax (Apr 28, 2003)

mesohorny


----------



## Ugg (Apr 28, 2003)

Yup, they're pretty bad.  Nothing worse than hearing someone singing in the shower, or while they have headphones on.


----------



## jaybeekay (Apr 28, 2003)

ill be there. that was really good. and the lil' eminem was good also...so was the pink rendition. over all they were really good.... the only thing i think they could have done was mix people singing the same song.


----------



## Androo (Apr 28, 2003)

kill me.


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 28, 2003)

Uh, honestly, if I didn't _know_ that Apple makes good stuff, this sure wouldn't convince me.


----------



## tobiko (Apr 28, 2003)

kendall i have to applaud you one your icon strong bad from homestarrunner.com  Ah.  Just seeing him makes me laugh


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Apr 29, 2003)

I think I just about lost my lunch... that baby got back ad ruined it for the rest of them... I agree with jaybeekay, the eminem ad was good, even though I'm not a big fan of him.


----------



## adambyte (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't think they're very good ads at all... as in, I don't think they're an effective way to market Apple's music side.....

... But I guess I was the only one who thought they were just good in general..... and plus, let's be honest, could ANY white man pull off doing "Baby Got Back?" I know I couldn't.... but that's why I thought it was funny... 'cause he's too damn white...


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Apr 29, 2003)

Adambyte, I completely understand where you're comming from about him being too white... my girlfriend makes fun of me all the time for some of the music I listen to.  It wasn't the fact that he was horrid in performing the song.  There was something about the guy himself that I didn't quite agree with.  

I feel that if it was some different guy I would find it pretty funny.


----------



## Randman (Apr 29, 2003)

lol, c'mon, they were pretty damn funny. The kid was good and the Pink take wasn't bad.
  As for Baby Got Back, I'm still laughing my @$$ off.  I didn't realize there was another Affleck ready to enter show business.


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 29, 2003)

I think they should have done the ads differently.
One example: start them off like they do, but then fade in the background stuff, so by the end, these people are actually singing a song, not just tuneless lyrics.


----------



## solrac (Apr 29, 2003)

okay that white boy singing baby got back .... that shyte is funny. That is a total joke they did that on purpose.


----------



## Androo (Apr 29, 2003)

apple doesn't kno how to advertise.. the comercial should be some guy walking around in a musicnote costume... then he walks into an apple store, and then it shows him holding an ipod... but the whole time he is singing along... then in the end it says download your favourite music....and take it with you.... something like that.


----------



## Randman (Apr 29, 2003)

> the comercial should be some guy walking around in a musicnote costume... then he walks into an apple store, and then it shows him holding an ipod... but the whole time he is singing along... then in the end it says download your favourite music....and take it with you.... something like that.


 Wow! That would be such a... lame commercial. C'mon, it would look like some local crap for a car-paint shop, or a subway franchise.

It would be more expensive for the casting, but what Apple should do is have a subway car. Everyone's wearing headphones and jamming to their iPods. The camera pans across the faces of the people, each singing along to their own tunes, the camera keeps panning and at the end, you have some musician listening and singing along to his/her own tune on the iPod.

Get some of the exclusive artists. Sting could be humming along to desert rose, get Mariah Carey out there, Dylan, Beck Bono, Eminem, etc.

Then for the second wave, do the same ads, but at the end, get some of the non-exclusive artists out there, but have them singing along other people's tunes.


----------



## NielZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I like the kid. 

These commercials make you laugh.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Apr 30, 2003)

Androo, Apple doesn't know how to advertise? I'm an advertising major, and I can tell you, Apple's "1984" commercial is considered by everyone in the advertising business to be the best commercial ever made. Yes, EVER. The "Think Different" commercial is also in the top 10 commercials ever made.


----------



## kendall (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dlatu1983 _
> *Androo, Apple doesn't know how to advertise? I'm an advertising major, and I can tell you, Apple's "1984" commercial is considered by everyone in the advertising business to be the best commercial ever made. Yes, EVER. The "Think Different" commercial is also in the top 10 commercials ever made. *




HAHAHAHAHAHA!

1984... hmm.. let me think.. it's 2003.  so Apple had a "hit" nearly two decades ago.  big woop.  another decade went by after 1984 before they "hit" it again with Think Different (which i would consider bigger than 1984 because Apple actually turned itself around with Think Different).  in any case, their track record isn't looking so good when put into perspective.

now you have the Switch ads, dismal failures and yanked after only a few months.  the only thing Apple learned from them is that people aren't switching to Macs, they are actually fleeing!

as for the Music Store ads,  why doesn't Apple show us how easy it is to use their new service, not how to act like a fool with an iPod.  honestly, what are they selling in those ads, iPods?  no reference to buying music online is made!


----------



## DualG4X (Apr 30, 2003)

i hope apple isnt thinking on putting those comercials on TV, the only thing those comercial are good for is laughing ur @$$ off or making you loose  your lunch.


----------



## Ugg (Apr 30, 2003)

Advertising is a funny thing, remember when Infinity first started making cars and their ads were so oblique that nobody got them?  They quickly switched to showing actual ads of the cars, not just wide open sky, etc.  

Anyway, Apple is known for taking chances and lets face it advertising is a big risk.  I think the iPod commercials are too minimalist and bland, just like the Infiniti car ads they don't show what the product is all about.  They look as though they were an afterthought.

Personally I think Apple's big ad campaign this year is yet to come.  The iBooks have been updated, the Powerbooks are still awaiting their big push as are the PowerMacs.  There is continued rumor of some sort of tablet which could conceivably round out their "digital hub" product line.  

The iPod, Music Store, Safari and all the other improvements this year are just components of the bigger picture.  My bet is by the end of the summer Apple will have its ducks in a row and we'll see a big flashy campaign.


----------



## RPS (Apr 30, 2003)

That Nava girl was really good!


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Apr 30, 2003)

I agree, although Apple has proven to be an advertising powerhouse, the switch ads weren't too hot, and the music store ads are dismal. They don't show you what the Apple store is, how it works, how much it costs, etc. The idea is great, but it's only PART of the finished ad. They could have kept the singing people, had they incorporated it into a bigger ad.


----------



## cockneygeezer (May 5, 2003)

Dear All,

As the Comic Book Guy says in "The Simpsons", "Worst Apple adverts...ever."

The new Music Store adverts should be scraped and whoever signed them off should be shot and then fired. 

Is that *really* the best that Apple could come up with! Honestly?!

Absolutely total crap!

I've said my piece, hopefully Apple will listening? Doubt it...


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dlatu1983 _
> *Androo, Apple doesn't know how to advertise? I'm an advertising major, and I can tell you, Apple's "1984" commercial is considered by everyone in the advertising business to be the best commercial ever made. Yes, EVER. The "Think Different" commercial is also in the top 10 commercials ever made. *



But I don't get that ad. It doesn't make sense. Maybe I am too young...


----------



## Dlatu1983 (May 5, 2003)

Which ad, the "1984"? It's a great ad, but I prefer the "Think Different" ad...the first time Steve Jobs saw it (when the finished product was screened for him) he cried. It's a very emotional work.


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2003)

The 1984 one.


----------



## Randman (May 5, 2003)

Read "1984".

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0451524934/103-7441683-6586227?vi=glance

http://www.gerenser.com/1984/

Or at least watch the movie.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...8/103-7441683-6586227?v=glance&s=dvd&n=507846

http://www.uriah.com/apple-qt/1984.html

It was the Think Different ad before it became Think Different


----------



## adambyte (May 5, 2003)

I think the "Think Different" ad was a different kind of ad.... The original Think Different ad was no an ad to PC users... it was an ad to the Mac using community, when it was at a moral low, saying "Stick with us! We're getting better, we promise!" It was a sort of rally for Mac users, not for the rest of the world.

That is why we love the Think Different ad. it's for us. Plus, it makes you feel all warm and squishy inside, and makes you want to put a dent in the universe.


----------



## Inline_guy (May 5, 2003)

I liked the switch adds.  They worked for what they went to do.  Try to show normal people who swithced.  Helping to eleviate fears of other who were thinking of switching.

The new music adds are an extension of that add type, but do not do the same thing.  I think they shoud be very face paced.  Young, hip, and maybe even having artist in them.  But it is just to...? 

I think they are not great.  I do not hate them, but they are not great.

Matthew


----------



## drustar (May 6, 2003)

I think what's making it work is the cheesy-ness of the ads. If that kid has real talent, he'd rap the cuss words too like Eminem. J/k.


----------



## JML (May 6, 2003)

Just thought I'd mention this. 
Apple doesn't make ads. Blame TBWA Chiat/Day.

And it's funny someone mentioned Infifnity. That's their client too.


----------



## Randman (May 6, 2003)

No. Blame Apple. They have to approve the ad campaign and sign the checks. They could do a little infomercial-styled ad from Jobs' launch speech explaining various elements of it and the simplicity to use, followed by an artist testimonial. Fleetwood Mac on Macs. Em only on an eMac. Dylan humming The Times They Are A-Changin', etc.


----------



## JML (May 6, 2003)

You can look at it that way. But to me, the greatest insult in all this  goes to the agency who created it.


----------



## Randman (May 6, 2003)

I see your point, but have to disagree. Most people aren't saying: Wow, TBWA Chiat/Day has come up with some weak ads!
  No, people are saying: Apple's ads are lame! Like it or not, 1984 was a trend-setter. And Think Different was also good as gold. But you can't rest on what was done in the past. No one outside the advert world cares a dang if this company or that company or 100 monkeys with iBooks came up with the ad campaign. But there are people who may be turned off by this campaign. Just look at some of the threads. A good number of these could be tweaked into solid, even good, commercials.
  Apple's the bottom line. I say get the artists out there, get Steve Jobs out there, gets Lars from Metallica out there. Doh! Ok, maybe the last one might be a little difficult.


----------



## Ripcord (May 6, 2003)

I love that they've been able to find new stereotypes to showcase, including:

- All black people are soulful and can sing
- All ex-hippies are old, ugly, and can't get past the 70s
- All white guys are dorky and can't dance
- All 11-year olds love...Wait, what the HELL is an 11-year old doing listening to Eminem?  (Ah yes, this is the US, home of hip-hop culture.  I forgot about the apathy that is a standard part of parenting nowadays)

Rip


----------



## JML (May 6, 2003)

Yeah, but to people in the "advert world" it is a double upset. I'll leave it at that, 'cause I think we both agree they suck.


----------



## adambyte (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ripcord _
> *I love that they've been able to find new stereotypes to showcase, including:
> 
> ...
> ...



But this stereotype is so true!


----------



## Ripcord (May 6, 2003)

I know, but us dorky white guys are so sensitive about our dancing problems...

Rip


----------



## Dlatu1983 (May 6, 2003)

Beer, helping white men dance since 1832.


----------



## aristarchus (May 6, 2003)

Hmmm, I didn't seriously think about switching until I saw those ads....

Oh well.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 8, 2003)

I actualy saw one of the ads on MTV just a moment ago.  After seeing them in the correct context I actualy think that some of the ads may not be too bad.


----------



## RyanLang (May 8, 2003)

The ads are gone from the apple site. Maybe apple:::insert your favorite wacko idea here!:::


----------



## GroundZeroX (May 9, 2003)

The ads are good for what they are. They reflect something that I think a lot of people can relate to. Everyone has seen someone singing out loud as they listen to music.  Look at how they were done. They were made to be funny.


----------



## buggerit (May 9, 2003)

I like the ads!

-am i the only one? they're memorable, get their point across, promote discussion, and most of all:
DIFFERENT.

Do we seriously need more stick thin models copulating over the latest technology/car/bank loan...? maybe, but probably not.


----------



## pds (May 10, 2003)

The point is they have no point. What are they selling? iPods? no mention of how revolutionary they are. The Music Store? no mention of how revolutionary it is. 

Bland - the best that can be said for them. I showed them to a colleague who is Macignorant and he didn't even recognize the iPod. He was so wierded out by the images that he didn't even pay attention to the Store blurb and couldn't figure out what the ad was for. 

Guess that's why he's macignorant


----------



## fryke (May 10, 2003)

Hmm... Let's not forget that the PowerBook ad, which was great, is not too old. Maybe we'll see better Apple ads again, soon.


----------



## thisbechuck (May 11, 2003)

Is there a new link to these since the old one went down?


----------



## dtmdoc (May 12, 2003)

i was wondering the same thing... when was it pulled down?


----------



## kendall (May 15, 2003)

It looks like they are GONE.  Wow, I guess Apple finally realized how pathetic they were.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 15, 2003)

Actualy, I just saw the "Baby got back" add this evening.  They're definately still alive and kicking.


----------



## kendall (May 26, 2003)

theeeeeey're back.  

well, 3 of them anyway.  Apple has updated them and now they actually make a little sense.

still souless but not pointless.


----------



## jiomitori (May 26, 2003)

na


----------



## thisbechuck (May 26, 2003)

LMAO, thats awful. Are the other adds anywhere else on the internet?


----------



## DualG4X (Jun 3, 2003)

they do make a little more sence now since they where edited, but i still think they are dumb i change the channel right away when i see one on tv


----------

